# on site electric !



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

sometimes visit mother at her static van and stay on site you get 16amp on touring field but only 6 amp for static van this seems very low as her breathing apparatus is 900w then a fridge and kettle its blown anybody know the EEC regs on this what are these site obliged to provide to static vans googled but see nothing in relation to this.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

The IEE Regulations 16th. Edition (being amended at present) only really covers touring pitches. Regulation 608-13-02 says that each socket outlet and its enclosure forming part of the caravan pitch supply equipment shall comply with BS EN 60309-2 and meet IPX4 p, be placed at a height of between 0.80m and 1.50m from the ground and have a rating of not less than 16A.
I would have thought that the supply for static vans should be sufficient for the items you have mentioned and would recommend you speak to the park owner.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

cheers MalanCris it seems the static vans are not covered as I am begging to think as after googling for some time i see nothing in relation to static pitches , If I was to place van on seasonal site and ended up on solid base which is normaly ocupied by a static they would have to provide 16 amp ?? It is as most EEC regs confusing


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our static caravan has a 1kW supply (equivalent to 4A), which is restricted only by the overload trip at the supply box to our pitch.

As MalanCris says, I'd speak to the park owner, and try to get them to increase it for your mother.

I think a touring pitch becomes a static pitch when you stay for more that 28 days (or something like that).

Try speaking to :: NACO :: - they'll be able to give you independent advice.

Gerald


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

thanks geraldandannie I did ask park owner to up the breaker but declined he stated it would need an investment of 20k to do this and has advised others if they touch the breakers themselves or swap out he will disconnect vans and tow off site , the typical welsh farmer mentalaty.

Looks like she will have to be moving her van or using some other means to assist with power.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

..


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Our static is on 16 amps soon to be upgraded to 32


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

ksebruce please remove comment add's no content


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> _the typical welsh farmer mentalaty. _(sic)
> 
> A bit of a sweeping statementfullstop could be that the electricity supply to the campsite is just on the limit and that it really would cost that amount to upgradefullstop it would take a long time to recoup that amount of expenditurefullstop


but as the question states info on EEC regs required not an excuse for a contrary welsh farmer who has the worst rep in Towyn and 20k doesn't seem alot when the rent is 2k each and has over 300 vans so please thanks but no thanks for the input

Please don't post unless the info is relevant as this will soon turn in to other shambolick strings regarding Tech / mech chat there are other forums for the use of that crap above please keep to what has being asked thankyou


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

pippin said:


> _the typical welsh farmer mentalaty. _(sic)
> 
> A bit of a sweeping statementfullstop could be that the electricity supply to the campsite is just on the limit and that it really would cost that amount to upgradefullstop it would take a long time to recoup that amount of expenditurefullstop


Pippin - may I enquire why you use "fullstop" instead of the more common "." ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

Again I ask HarleyDave why not pm him why not do somthing else than turn a string useless with asking your questions on his grammer who cares?? this string is regarding elec supply to vans / pitches are you a total idiot whats wrong here on this site it was good years ago

_Mod edit: offensive language removed_


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

We will try again and please stick to the string:

sometimes visit mother at her static van and stay on site you get 16amp on touring field but only 6 amp for static van this seems very low as her breathing apparatus is 900w then a fridge and kettle its blown anybody know the EEC regs on this what are these site obliged to provide to static vans googled but see nothing in relation to this.

Please keep all content to the question:

Thankyou:

geraldandannie
MalanCris

your input was informative and helpfull 

as for the rest who read this . Please consider your input before you press the button , ask yourself does it add value / would they want to know this 
It realy is that simple.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Firstly are we talking about a holiday home or a residential one?
The rules regarding electricity supplies to statics must satisfy the conditions attached to the County or Borough Councils Caravan site license agreement.

On my copy of the licence T&C's the rule states..

"7 The site shall be provided with an electricity supply sufficient in all respects to meet all reasonable demands of the caravans situated at the site. "

Take the matter up with the licensing authorities, it's got nothing to do with the EEC

Dave

p.s. Temper you posting attitude and more help may be forthcoming :wink:


----------

